
Tyler Cowen: We should focus on economic growth and stability of civilization - lukefreeman
https://80000hours.org/podcast/episodes/tyler-cowen-stubborn-attachments/
======
AtlasBarfed
If we are approaching an era of resource constraint, then those are opposing
concerns.

